# The baby pigeon was mating with it's dad!! :0



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

*okay, so this pigeon (the one below) we thought was a boy, because he was aggressive and he acted like a boy. whenever he saw another male, he would act like how male pigeons acted like. 

this is the pigeon we thought was a boy : CHRISTIAN is his name










okay so , today, we saw him mating with his or her dad. i don't know why. 

These two are the one up there's parents. and we saw the white one, dad, mating with the one up there which we thought was a boy.(the brown one is the one up there's mom)









but he would act just like a boy. pout and flare out his tail. and everything. 

What could be happening?

And when they mated he or she let him too??

HELP*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like he is a she with no regard for her roots.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Charis said:


> Sounds like he is a she with no regard for her roots.


this is so weird, cause i'm so use to it as a he. now i'll have to get HER a husband soon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Probably be a good idea.
The baby is very beautiful.


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

is this inbreeding...


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Homer87 said:


> is this inbreeding...


it would be.... but i'm not letting them breed. so everything is okay!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have seen that type of behavior with a father and daughter. It can happen when the dad takes over the feeding duty as the babies mature, and mom is on another nest. Once the youngsters are completely weaned and eating on their own, it's best to put them together with other youngsters their age.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds, pigeonkeeper! I'm going to post a link to the photos of them in the genetics forum. I think there will be quite a bit of interest in your birds.

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Showing you how it's done ....*

My male rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised pigeon *Wieteke* persuaded a feral female *Mamieke* to nest in our apartment on a wardrobe.

The first, sole egg was infertile.

The first and second babies, in a second nest site on another wardrobe, died at a couple of days age.

The third and fourth babies, raised to adulthood, *Number Three* and the smaller *Droplet*, were in a nest at the original nesting site.

Mamieke was fooling around with a dominant feral male who had a nest directly across the street.

Wieteke developed coccidiosis, then PMV, and ignored Number Three and Droplet for a week or so. When he was healthier, he started feeding. He had to vigorously persuade Mamieke to feed the babies.

He started another nest, and Mamieke reluctantly fed Number Three and Droplet.

*Wieteke (on top) mated with Number Three.* Number Three acted competitive with, and dismissive of, its mother Mamieke.

*Number Three (on top) mated with Droplet. 
* Number Three was very protective of Droplet, who was slower to develop and fly. Droplet even wanted to be fed by Number Three.

_It was not possible to confuse who was who, or who was doing what with whom._ 

When Mamieke laid the next two eggs (chicks five and six), Wieteke chased Number Three and Droplet from the apartment, but eventually accepted them coming in to feed. Eventually all of them had to live outdoors. 

Larry


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Larry_Cologne said:


> My male rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised pigeon *Wieteke* persuaded a feral female *Mamieke* to nest in our apartment on a wardrobe.
> 
> The first, sole egg was infertile.
> 
> ...


wow, very interesting. very very interesting!


----------



## Lifeofcrow (Jun 7, 2021)

pigeonkeeper said:


> *okay, so this pigeon (the one below) we thought was a boy, because he was aggressive and he acted like a boy. whenever he saw another male, he would act like how male pigeons acted like.
> 
> this is the pigeon we thought was a boy : CHRISTIAN is his name
> 
> ...


with it’s dad that can’t be you lying


----------



## Lifeofcrow (Jun 7, 2021)

that is impossible they are smart they know their dads and mother’s, theyre intelligent. stop lying!


----------



## Lifeofcrow (Jun 7, 2021)

Charis said:


> Sounds like he is a she with no regard for her roots.


they are lying, pigeons are intelligent not dumb


----------



## Davida Kiernan (Feb 1, 2021)

Charis said:


> Sounds like he is a she with no regard for her roots.


Ha ha !!!!


----------

